# Wanted - Plans for Rigid Heddle Loom Stand



## rabbitgeek

Wanted - Plans for Rigid Heddle Loom Stand

Somewhere I saw a file or a link that described how to make a stand for a rigid heddle loom. The stand could be disassembled for storage/travel and the plan could be modified to custom fit a loom.

Does anyone know of this file/link?

Any clue would be appreciated.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## rabbitgeek

Found the Rigid Heddle Loom Stand plan!

Betsey in Michigan pointed me to the files I was looking for.
Rigid Heddle Loom Stand and The Rigid Heddle Loom can be found as MSWord Docs at the file area for Rigid Heddle loom on yahoo groups.
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/loom/files/RH loom/

Betsey also gave me permission to make them available on my website.
I converted them to PDF and posted them on my fiber links page.
http://www.rabbitgeek.com/links_fiber.html

Thank you Betsey!

Have a fiber day!
Franco Rios


----------

